# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  مرجع های زبان ECMAScript یا جاوا اسکریپت

## oxygenws

سلام،

لطفا توی این تاپیک مرجع هایی که برای این زبان برنامه نویسی سراغ دارید رو معرفی کنید.
توجه کنید که منظورم مراجعی است که دقیقا برای این زبان می باشد و تکه کد یا توابع نوشته شده برای جاوا اسکریپت مد نظر نیست.

موفق باشید

----------


## oxygenws

۱- احتمالا دقیق ترین و به روز ترین مرجع، سایت موزیلا است!!
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs...uage_Resources

۲- این هم سایت نسبتا تازه تاسیسی که به نظر می رسه رسمی هم باشه و همکاری ای بین شرکت ادوبی، موزیلا، اپرا و ... است:
http://www.ecmascript-lang.org/index.php

----------


## oxygenws

۳- مرجعی برای موتور جاوا اسکریپت که توسط موزیلا نوشته شده (یعنی SpiderMonkey) و اینکه چگونه می تونید از جاوا اسکریپت توی برنامه هاتون استفاده کنید :)
http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/SpiderMonkey

----------


## oxygenws

۴- PDF مرجع جاوا اسکریپت، نسخهء ۱.۵ که در حال حاظر آخرین نسخهء پایدار ِ جاوا اسکریپت می باشد.
http://www.mozilla.org/js/language/E262-3.pdf

(قابل دستیابی از لینک شمارهء ۱)

----------


## tabib_m

۵. JavaScript References In Hotscripts.com

----------


## mrrajabi

سلام
ممنون از لینک های بالا.
مرجع کامل این زبان (جاوا اسکریپت) به زبان فارسی موجود است؟

----------


## oxygenws

۶- http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/JavaScript

و متعاقبا توصیه می کنم لینک زیر هم در همهء موارد(!) مطالعه شود!
۷- http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Main_Page

----------


## sarasara

یه CHM خیلی خوب برای جاوااسکریپت!
*Easy to Use, Easy to Learn*

----------


## oxygenws

این JScript است و می تونه ربط چندانی به JavaScript نداشته باشه (می تونه!)
برای به روز بودن و داشتن آینده، بهتره دنبال JavaScript یا ECMAScript باشی!

----------


## sarasara

دوست گرامی oxygenws من خودم می دونم که JScript و جاوااسکریپت با هم تفاوت دارند اماEbook جاوااسکریپتی که می خواستم بفرستم رو اشتباه RAR کردم.

----------


## oxygenws

ممنونم، خوب حالا ایبوک اصلی تون رو چطوری میشه گرفت؟ :)

----------


## peymannaji

یک سایت معروف  و  کاملا مناسب و مفید برای یادگیری :  http://www.w3schools.com/js/js_intro.asp
رفرنس های بسیار  مفید همراه با مثال های تکمیلی ...


موفق باشید

----------


## DeveloperStudio

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزيز 
من ادعا نمی کنم که سايت خودم يک مرجع آموزشی باشه ، ولی در آن آموزش JavaScript , HTML , CSS و SQL به همراه مثال های عملی و سورس اصلی کد برنامه قرار دارد و کاملا به زبان فارسی است . 
دوستان عزيز می توانند به سايت من در آدرس زير مراجعه کنند و خوشحال می شم نظرات و راهنمايي های خودشونو به اطلاع من برسانند :
http://www.developerstudio.ir

ممنون

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

اینم 2 تا منبع خوب برای js که از مبتدی تا حرفه ای قدم به قدم جاوا اسکریپت را آموزش میدهد.
توصیه میکنم حتما دانلود کنید.

پیروز باشید

----------


## akram-g

سلام.
سایتهای زیر هم منابع خوبی هستند.

http://www.tizag.com
http://www.w3schools.com

----------


## DeveloperStudio

می تونید به سایت زیر سر بزنید ، یک سایت مرجع در زمینه جاوااسکریپت به زبان فارسی :
http://developerstudio.ir/JavaScript...Introduce.aspx

----------


## caspianhero

سلام: لطفا یک منبع فارسی معرفی کنید؟؟؟ ایا این دو کتاب که برای ناقوس هستند ؟؟ خوب هستند؟؟
http://www.naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486352

http://www.naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486107

سپاس

----------


## khateratean

آموزش ساده و روان جاوااسکریبت در لینک زیر: (ترجمه w3schools)
 آموزش JavaScript

----------

